# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Новая модификация червя Morto заражает файлы

## CyberWriter

Специалистам Microsoft удалось обнаружить новую модификацию червя Morto. Данная модификация способна заражать EXE-файлы, находящиеся на встроенных и съемных дисках, а также в административных, совместно используемых, каталогах и протоколах удаленного рабочего стола (RDP). При этом, как заявляют представители Microsoft, червь не инфицирует файлы: 'windows', 'winnt', 'qq', 'Outlook', 'System Volume Information' или 'RECYCLER'. Исследователи также отмечают, что новая модификация Morto оставляет в инфицированных файлах свою «метку» в виде записей «PPIF». 
Как и его предшественник, о котором Microsoft предупреждала пользователей в прошлом году, новая модификация Morto способна соединяться с удаленным сервером, загружая на компьютер жертвы дополнительную информацию, и обновляя собственные компоненты. Червь также отключает локальные приложения, отвечающие за безопасность инфицированной системы.
Microsoft призывает пользователей соблюдать максимальную осторожность, а также использовать максимально сложные пароли и объект-мьютекс "Global\_PPIftSvc", позволяющий избежать запуска нескольких копий вируса в системе.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Какое то ч.о из другого города начал сканить мне на одном компе RDP, когда я его включил в винде. Посмотрел в аудите, он там перебирает только английские логины вроде - administrator, admin, user, owner, test, test1 и т.д.
Посмотрел комп с которого перебирают пароли к терминалу, там стоит Win Server 2003 r2 Enterprise x64 Английский. У кого русские логины похоже вреда от него особо не будет, если тока тормоза.

----------

